
Show HN: Privacy preserving notes and journal webapp with personal analytics - Indy9000
https://poplar.one
======
jakecopp
I'm a bit confused by the License in the Terms and Conditions: > Unless
otherwise stated, Redsprint and/or it's licensors own the intellectual
property rights for all material on Poplar.one.

... > You must not:

    
    
        Republish material from https://poplar.one
        Sell, rent or sub-license material from https://poplar.one
        Reproduce, duplicate or copy material from https://poplar.one
    

Does that mean: \- Redsprint (an AI tech company in London) owns all
intellectual IP written in diary entries? \- you can't republish your own
notes?

~~~
Kip9000
This probably need rewording. This refers to the content on the landing page.
Journal entries are locally stored.

~~~
jakecopp
Cheers

------
Indy9000
I've create this app for my own use so that I don't have to expose my data to
countless third parties. It's a combination of a journal, notes, todo list and
fitness, fasting tracker. This gives the ability to run analytics on all of
these in combination to get a better understanding and in the future encourage
myself to keep on track to achieve my goals. The data is stored locally. Some
usage stats sent to backend so I can improve features.

Opening it up for others who might find this useful. Appreciate your feedback.
Ta!

------
zfountas
I found this quite handy actually, good stuff!

------
egberts1
I’d like to know if the data is stored pre-encrypted. #BigWin

~~~
Kip9000
Not at the moment, but working on it

